
Show HN: Vue.js applications that interact with Ethereum smart contracts - danielkdewar
https://nuxt-box.paperchain.io/
======
Zaskoda
Handy, I recently gave up on trying to find a truffle box with vue already
setup so I used the most basic box to start. I found the the existing ones
seem to get out of date quickly. Is there anything in this package above and
beyond Truffle with Vue?

~~~
rahul444
It's got Nuxtjs wireup, web3 as a plugin, contract communication layer using
eth-abi / web3 in Store. (Truffle included)

